# Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)



## Wedaufischer (14. Dezember 2005)

Die POS "*Federaties NoordWest Nederland en Gooi en Eemland e.o.*" melden, dass die Vergunning für 2006 stark erweitert wurde und ein "Stückchen" dicker wird. Hintergrund ist, dass die "Federatie Randmeren" sich der POS angeschlossen hat und "ihre" (der angeschlossenen Vereinigungen) Gewässer mit einbringt.

Hierdurch entsteht eine "visvergunning" mit beinahe allen Angelgewässern in den Provinzen *Noord-Holland*, *Utrecht* und *Flevoland*. Ebenfalls enthalten sind Gewässer des nördlichen Teils von *Zuid-Holland* (bis Leiden) und derer im Westen und Noordwesten von *Gelderland*.

Kurzum eine Vergunning mit vielen Angelmöglichkeiten.

http://www.pos-sportvisserij.nl/actua1/vergunning2006.htm
_____________________________________________

Auch für unsere "Maasianer" habe ich etwas:

Die "*Hengelsport Federatie Limburg*" meldet, dass die Listen der Angelgewässer (Lijst van Viswateren) von 2005 *auch im Jahr 2006 ihre Gültigkeit behalten!* 

Das sind im Einzelnen:

1: Gewässer in der "Grote Vergunning"
2: Gewässer in der "Maasplassen Vergunning"
3: Gewässer in der "Limburg Vergunning"

Die Papiere (Lijst van Viswateren) unbedingt behalten!

http://www.hengelsportfederatielimburg.nl/NL/nieuws.php?mapid=1&berichtid=117


----------



## Spinny (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

@wedaufischer

Ich habe mir letztes jahr den schein für holland in einem Angelladen in Maastricht gekauft für etwas über 20 €? Es gibt aber auch andere die über 40€ kosten? Meine Frage: Was ist da der Unterschied und was hab ich zusätzlich davon, wenn ich mir dieses Jahr die für über 40€ hole?#c 

Danke schon mal im voraus!#h 

Alex


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*



			
				Spinny schrieb:
			
		

> @wedaufischer
> 
> Ich habe mir letztes jahr den schein für holland in einem Angelladen in Maastricht gekauft für etwas über 20 €? Es gibt aber auch andere die über 40€ kosten? Meine Frage: Was ist da der Unterschied und was hab ich zusätzlich davon, wenn ich mir dieses Jahr die für über 40€ hole?#c
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Spinny

der unterschied des Preises kommt meistens daher das du bei der Teureren Variante noch zusätzliche Gewässererlaubnisskarten dabei sind oder es liegt einfach daran das der Vereinsbeitrag teurer ist als bei dem Billigeren. In Holland muß man sich ja immer in einen Verein anmelden um die Vergunningen zu bekommen, passiert meist automatisch wenn du die Karten bekommst. 
Wo haste die Karten denn geholt, in Maastricht??? Und was für Papier waren dabei?

Wenns noch fragen gibt, gerne!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ach @ Wedaufischer: bedank voor de informatie.


----------



## Spinny (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Spinny
> 
> der unterschied des Preises kommt meistens daher das du bei der Teureren Variante noch zusätzliche Gewässererlaubnisskarten dabei sind oder es liegt einfach daran das der Vereinsbeitrag teurer ist als bei dem Billigeren. In Holland muß man sich ja immer in einen Verein anmelden um die Vergunningen zu bekommen, passiert meist automatisch wenn du die Karten bekommst.
> Wo haste die Karten denn geholt, in Maastricht??? Und was für Papier waren dabei?
> ...


 
Hi!
Ich hab sie in einem Laden namens Flamingo geholt! Kann ich den dieses Jahr woanders den schein holen oder muss ich wieder dahin wie letztes jahr???


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

Hallo 
du kannst ihn auch irgendwoanders holen, das is ejal. 
Du solltest aber die "Lijst van Viswatern" behalten wie Wedaufischer das oben beschrieben hast.

Da hatte ich meine Papier letztes Jahr auch her, werde aber diese Jahr irgendwoanders(Kerkrade , Bergsma) holen da dort auch noch ein Vereinsgewässer in meiner Nähe dabei ist. Ist allerdings dann auch teurer wegen der Vereinsgebühr. Allerdings hatte der Schein vom Flamingo denn Vorteil das dort die Maastricht vergunning dabei war.


----------



## Spinny (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> du kannst ihn auch irgendwoanders holen, das is ejal.
> Du solltest aber die "Lijst van Viswatern" behalten wie Wedaufischer das oben beschrieben hast.
> 
> Da hatte ich meine Papier letztes Jahr auch her, werde aber diese Jahr irgendwoanders(Kerkrade , Bergsma) holen da dort auch noch ein Vereinsgewässer in meiner Nähe dabei ist. Ist allerdings dann auch teurer wegen der Vereinsgebühr. Allerdings hatte der Schein vom Flamingo denn Vorteil das dort die Maastricht vergunning dabei war.


 
#h 

Wieso dabei WAR??? Jetzt nicht mehr? ich will ihn mir morgen wieder holen! Und warum ist diese "Lijst van viswateren" so wichtig???


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

Moin Spinny,

sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte, aber ich bin erst seit gestern Abend wieder aus NH zurück. Deine erste Frage hat Siff-Cop ja schon ausführlich beantwortet. Mehr fiele mir da auch nicht ein. Deshalb zu dieser Frage:


> Und warum ist diese "Lijst van viswateren" so wichtig???


Ganz einfach und lapidar gesagt: Es sind die 10 Gebote für den niederländischen Sportfischer, also sie beinhaltet alles was man darf und was nicht.

Neben den allgemeinen Verhaltensregeln am Wasser, wie z.B. keinen Müll am Wasser zu lassen, beinhaltet sie auch spezielle Verbote (gefangenen Fisch zu verkaufen), die für alle Gebiete/Föderationen gültig sind. Weiterhin sind dort auch je nach Gebiet/Föderation unterschiedliche Entnahmemengen- und Verbote von einzelnen Fischarten vermerkt. So kann es sein, das es in der einen Föderation erlaubt ist einen Hecht (z.B. min. 50 cm) dem Wasser zu entnehmen, in einer anderen Föderation darf Hecht nicht entnommen werden.

Unabhängig dieser föderativen Regeln, können für einzelne Gewässer, in diesem/dieser Gebiet/Föderation, weitere Einschränkungen oder Ausnahmen bestehen. 

Wenn man also nicht sicher ist, was an einem Gewässer erlaubt ist, oder was nicht, |kopfkrat  immer erst einen Blick in diese Liste und die Ergänzungsblätter werfen.


----------



## Siff-Cop (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*



			
				Spinny schrieb:
			
		

> #h
> 
> Wieso dabei WAR??? Jetzt nicht mehr? ich will ihn mir morgen wieder holen! Und warum ist diese "Lijst van viswateren" so wichtig???


 
Hey Spinny

ich meinte nur das er nicht beim Bergsman dabei ist, der Maastrichtschein.

Hab mir die Papiere am Samstag beim Bergsma geholt hab 45€ bezahlt. für:
Limburg-, Maas-Seen-, groote vergunning, Sportvisakte,  2 Vereinsgewässerscheine (Goudwinde und SRKC).


War am Samstag dann dirket mal an der Maas spinnen, wahr sehr sehr schön aber der Erfolg....................................  kommt noch !:q :q


----------



## mo jones (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir die Papiere am Samstag beim Bergsma geholt hab 45€ bezahlt. für:
> Limburg-, Maas-Seen-, groote vergunning, Sportvisakte,  2 Vereinsgewässerscheine (Goudwinde und SRKC).





hi dirk ! 
was zum henker ist srkc bzw. welches gewässer gehört dem ferein an ?


gruß 
 mo 

p.s. : ist da was dran, dass wenn man die vorjahrespapiere zurück gibt einen kleinen rabatt bekommt  ?


----------



## Mac Gill (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> hi dirk !
> was zum henker ist srkc bzw. welches gewässer gehört dem ferein an ?
> 
> 
> ...



SRKC ist der Kerkrader Angelverein -> darin sind u.a. die Seen um Kasteel Ehrenstein enthalten.

Es handelt sich nicht um einen Rabatt, sondern man spart die neue Einschreibegebühr, wenn man die alten Papiere vorlegt. 
-->4,50 EUR billiger! 

Unbedingt auch die "List van Viswateren" bis 2005 mitbringen -> die ist weiterhin gültig.


----------



## mo jones (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

thanx für die info mc gill !

war heut beim bergsma papiere machen, 
und wenn ich das richtig verstand hab, dann ist der burggraben und der teich daneben das vereinsgewässer vom goudwinde und der stausee vom srkc. so oft wie da bin is es eigentlich auch egal :q

gruß 
 mo


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

Moin Moin,
hatte auch gehört das es in der Ecke von Roermond und Maasbracht (glaube ich) einen Laden gibt,wo ich die Papiere billig bekomme!
Könnte es der Flamingo gewesen sein?

Komme von der Grenze Venlo Kreis Viersen und brauche Scheine für LImburg,aber möchte dieses Jahr öfters zu den Maasplasen fahren.

Was kosten die Papiere denn jetzt???

Wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag noch!!!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## vertikal (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*



			
				TestsiegerNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Was kosten die Papiere denn jetzt???



Hallo Dirk,

ich fische meist im Rhedersee und brauche dafür die Groote Vergunning für die Federatie Veluwezoom, kostet um die 30,- €uro. Die Sportvisakte brauchst du immer, kostet 9,50 €. Für die Maasplassen habe ich mir die zusätzliche "Maas Seen Erlaubnis 2006" gekauft, kostet 7,- €, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Damit ist das Angeln in Holland ein recht preiswertes Vergnügen, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Angeln in Deutschland für ziemlich jedes Gewässer extra kostet.
Bei mir: Lenne  60,- €
           Sorpe  60,- €
           Möhne 60,- €


----------



## kintaro (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

hallo
kann mir einer sagen wo der angelladen in roermond ist wo ich die vergunningen kaufen kann und ob die da einigermaßen deutsch können war letztes jahr in einem andern laden in einem kleinen ort die konnten fast kein wort deutsch das hat echt ewig gedauert will sie mir dieser jahr wo anders kaufen oder gibts in DE läden wo man die papiere kaufen kann?
muss man da sein perso zeigen?


----------



## totaler Spinner (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

hi



			
				kintaro schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> kann mir einer sagen wo der angelladen in roermond ist wo ich die vergunningen kaufen kann und ob die da einigermaßen deutsch können
> 
> _in der Innenstadt: Hengelsportzaak v/d Winkel, Neerstraat 10A, paar Meter rechts vom Roercenter. Oder beim VVV. Beides in der Nähe vom Markt._
> ...


xxx


----------



## kintaro (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

danke!

war letztes jahr in einem andern laden in einem kleinen ort die konnten fast kein wort deutsch das hat echt ewig gedauert

mal mit englisch versucht?

war eine etwa 80jahrige frau glaube nicht das sie english konnte

edit: ist vielleicht auch ein bissel blöd rüber gekommen soll nich so klingen als würde ich verlangen das die da alle deutsch können würde halt nur gerne in ein laden wo es so ist english ginge natürlich auch 


muss man da sein perso zeigen?

sollte doch kein Problem sein.

habe meine vor kurzem verloren und noch kein neuen


----------



## perch (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

tach auch,
kannst dir die papiere auch zuschicken lassen.
guckst du hier...
http://www.rietvoorn-ool.nl
perso brauchst du nicht.


----------



## krauthi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

beim HSV hatenboer  kannste  auch   eintreten 
das liegt im hafen von hatenboer und ist ein kleiner verkaufscontainer   der aber auch sonntags auf hat 


tot ziens

krauthi


----------



## Diebels (11. März 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*



			
				kintaro schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> kann mir einer sagen wo der angelladen in roermond ist wo ich die vergunningen kaufen kann und ob die da einigermaßen deutsch können war letztes jahr in einem andern laden in einem kleinen ort die konnten fast kein wort deutsch das hat echt ewig gedauert will sie mir dieser jahr wo anders kaufen oder gibts in DE läden wo man die papiere kaufen kann?
> muss man da sein perso zeigen?


 
Hallo, in Mönchengladbach bei Angelsport Säcker bekommst du auch die Vergunning! Der Laden ist auf der Künkelstrasse,Hausnummer kenn ich leider nicht,obwohl ich dort immer meine Angelsachen kaufe.

Gruss Diebels


----------



## Hanselle 007 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

Hallo Leute. Für das Papier gewirr bei der Grote Vergunning,Gibt es ab 2007 eine Scheckkarte.Das ist doch gut.und noch was am rande: Ab 2007 wenn du mal Angeln gehst,und du wirst Kontrolliert... Und du deinen Platz nicht so verlässt,wie du ihn vorgefunden hast.Wird Dir die Scheckkarte eingezogen,und du kannst das Angeln in Holland vergessenass heisst.: du bist nicht mehr in der lage eine Angelkarte zu kriegen. ok.
                              Gruss Hanselle


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. März 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 2007 wenn du mal Angeln gehst,und du wirst Kontrolliert... Und du deinen Platz nicht so verlässt,wie du ihn vorgefunden hast.Wird Dir die Scheckkarte eingezogen,und du kannst das Angeln in Holland vergessenass heisst.: du bist nicht mehr in der lage eine Angelkarte zu kriegen. ok.
> Gruss Hanselle


 
Hallo Hanselle

gibt dazu noch ne Quellenangabe ???

danke


----------



## Hanselle 007 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*



 Die direkte Quelle ist: leos Angelshop.um deine Frage zu Beanworten.
Gruss.hanselle 007





http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb068_ZC


----------



## Sascha84 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

also ich hab da au ma ne Frage:

Ich wollt jetz demnächst nach Holland am rhein angeln und letztes jahr konnte man sich die karten in Wesel bei Moritz kaufen (jetz leider nich mehr) und wollt halt wissen ob ich jetz einfaach nach holland fahrn kann und dort die karte an der post kaufen kann????

gruß 

sascha


----------



## Lachsy (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

Bei der post bekommste nur den Staatlichen schein, für 9,50 €

damit darfste an den öffendlichen Fahrwasser angeln, mit einer rute und
nur diese köder benutzen

Brot, Kartoffel, Teig, Käse, Getreide und Samen;
* Würmer und Krabben;
* Insekten, Insektenlarven (z.B. Maden) und deren Imitationen, insofern sie nicht größer als 2,5cm sind

für friedfisch aussreichend 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Sascha84 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

das Problem is ja ich will nich auf Friedfische gehn, denn ich/wir wollen ja nur dahin weil ein sehr guter freund vor kurzen angefangen hat und noch kein fischereischein hat!!! 

müsste ich mir dann noch ne extra karte kaufen???


----------



## Lachsy (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

jepp, musst du, bekommste in jedem angelladen in NL. 

http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?pageid=417

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Sascha84 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

Danke Lachsy


----------



## dastel (8. September 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

wo bekomme ich denn die niederländischen angelregeln in deutsch her?

Danke


----------



## totaler Spinner (8. September 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

#h 
eigentlich beim kauf der Papiere, oder schau mal hier:



http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/conten...asp?pageid=417


----------



## dastel (8. September 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

@ totaler Spinner
super, du hast mir geholfen, genau das habe ich gesucht!

Zu meinen papieren habe ich nur das holländische regelwerk bekommen!


----------



## fischfrikadelle20 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht könnt Ihr uns weiterhelfen: Wir möchten zum ersten mal auf den Maasplaaten angeln. Dazu wollen wir gerne ein Boot in Hatenboer ausleihen. Die Sportvisakte haben wir bereits gekauft. Unser Angelgeschäft hat uns die Mitglietschaft im Club "De Swelm" verkauft. Beim Lesen der Papiere steigen wir nicht ganz durch, ob wir wirklich in der Region / in der Umgebung des Hafens vom Boot angeln dürfen (Provinz Limburg steht wohl drauf). Vielleicht könnt Ihr uns weiterhelfen? 

Eine zweite Frage zum Fang: Mindesmaße sind natürlich erwähnt. Für Hechte und Zander besteht eine Höchstmenge von 2 Stück. Gibt es noch weitere gesetzliche Fanggrenzen z.B. für Aale usw.? Es versteht sich natürlich von selbst, dass wir nicht unendlich viele Fische fischen möchten. Wir sind letztendlich ja Gäste in unserem Nachbarland.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten,
weiterhin ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Siff-Cop (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

Hallo fischfrikadelle20


fischfrikadelle20 schrieb:


> Beim Lesen der Papiere steigen wir nicht ganz durch, ob wir wirklich in der Region / in der Umgebung des Hafens vom Boot angeln dürfen (Provinz Limburg steht wohl drauf). Vielleicht könnt Ihr uns weiterhelfen? !


 
Normalerweise schon! 



fischfrikadelle20 schrieb:


> Eine zweite Frage zum Fang: Mindesmaße sind natürlich erwähnt. Für Hechte und Zander besteht eine Höchstmenge von 2 Stück. Gibt es noch weitere gesetzliche Fanggrenzen z.B. für Aale usw.? Es versteht sich natürlich von selbst, dass wir nicht unendlich viele Fische rausziehen wollen. Wir sind letztendlich ja Gäste in unserem Nachbarland.


 
Hechte dürfen in den Maasplassen garnicht mitgenommen werden. Das heißt man darf keine Hechte im besitz haben. (Het is verboden snoek in bezit te hebben of mee te nemen)



guten fang


----------



## totaler Spinner (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*

|wavey: ich glaube für die plaasen brauchst du noch die maasplaasenvergunning, ist aber nicht teuer.


----------



## Siff-Cop (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Informationen zur Vergunning 2006 (NL)*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> |wavey: ich glaube für die plaasen brauchst du noch die maasplaasenvergunning, ist aber nicht teuer.


 

oh, ja stimmt hatte ich vergessen, kostet 6€ fürs Kalenderjahr.#h


----------

